# Just another 2.5 (updated 4/9/07)



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I going to try one more time at this nano thing.For those of you that don't know, I suck at nanos. Why? Who know, but this will be the 3rd and final time.

The layout will be a beach. The last time I went to a beach ,23 years ago, it was a lot of fun. Its a little foggey, but there was lots of sand , large black rocks, and driftwood.

Lighting?
filter is DIY
Plants are ?? any ideals?
Heat....none
Ferts......
Fish will be 3 little Tetras that are not I.Ded at this time.
snails will be 3 red ramshorns ( thanks livebearer )

Layout #1 day 1









Layout #2 day 2










:help: Any feedback is _more _than welcome


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the second one better only because of the plain bottom on the left of the first one.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I took the 1st one last night before i had the sand.


----------



## bigb00 (Oct 16, 2006)

looks like it's coming along well, Planning is a great idea especially if your prone to some form of failure..The beach them is a great idea!
I suggest you take baby steps & just make sure all the basic's are met.
have 20w of light over it, Simple plants like crypts, anuibus & java fern/moss.
& purchase a bottle of flourish, When things are working out then move it to the next step. This is working out for me anyways.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Big B,

With 20watts of light would this make it a med. light tank? IMO This is one step that I've failed at. 
As far as growing plants in larger tanks there has not been any failure, but the small tanks...........:icon_frow 

For the ferts....The plan is to use water from one of my larger tanks or to figure out E.I for a 2.5 gallon.
For CO2 ....I'm going to try DIY yeast with a little Excel.



> I suggest you take baby steps & just make sure all the basic's are met. When things are working out then move it to the next step.


great tips that I will follow...thank you.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Layout #3 with water. This is the one that I'm going to use with a little tweeking on the far right rock.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

I really like the new layout, but is that the background your using? It's a neat concept. I am far from an expert, but to me the layout and the background seem to go in opposite directions. Kinda like the sand is on the right in the background and the sand is on the left in the hardscape.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Yzmxer99 said:


> I really like the new layout, but is that the background your using? It's a neat concept. I am far from an expert, but to me the layout and the background seem to go in opposite directions. Kinda like the sand is on the right in the background and the sand is on the left in the hardscape.


That is exactly what I thought. It looks to go in the opposite direction of the "wind" and sand dunes of the background.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for pointing that out. :icon_smil I've been working on the hardscape, and not even looked at the background. :icon_redf


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Layout #3 with background #1


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

I think this looks nice!


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Now that looks sweet! Plant it. BTW are those your paintings?


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

No they are not 'my' painting. The painting are el-cheapos that I got for a dollar. My paintings are more Surreal than these, and would make poor backgrounds.:icon_frow 

I'm going to order the lighting today. The 9" 2x9W Coralife Mini Aqualight is from what I understand a good light for me to start out with.:help: 
As soon as the lighting is over the tank I will start planting HM, and if all goes well for a few months move on to H.c, hairgrass, or some beach like plants.:hihi:


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

The 9" 2x9W Coralife Mini Aqualight came in the mail to day. Got around to planting the HM and a few small clumps of mico swords. After another round of planting HM, hooking up the CO2, and filter I should be good to go. 

so here is a small update:icon_surp 











Its just a little slopy right now, but it should be cleaned up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Not bad yup its a little messy but its still nice


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Keep an eye out for plants melting while the water's still cloudy - some of 'em don't take the high hardness too well.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Here is a full tank photo. Still needs a little work,but its getting there.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

The good news is that my plants are growing, and pearling.
The bad news....GDA:bounce: 
The Gda outbreak is caused by to much light. so I raised the light and cut it back from 6 hours to 5. 
Ferts. Monday ....3 drops of Flourish Excel, 2 drops of KNO3, and KH2PO4
Tue .......2 drops of Excel, and 2 drops of trace.
Wed......see Monday
Thur......see Tuesday
Fri........see Mon 
Sat......see Tue
Sun... About 50% w/c


So far this has been my best attempt at nano. 
Ive been making good progress ( I think) over the last two tries.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

I like the current layout. As for the plants, that microsword is going to get very tall for the front of the tank. I would suggest re-planting it in the back. The HM, if you start trimming it regularly when it's established, can likely be trained to grow horizontally with the light you have over the tank, which would make a nice look.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, I took the rocks out to clean the GDA off of them, and for the life of me I could not get the rocks back the way they were.:icon_frow On top of that the substrate got all mixed up. So a new layout was in order.:icon_smil 

Here is a photo of the fish that I used in this tank. Its from the old layout, and look at that algea:bounce: 
Corydoras hastatus









and one of the new layout.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking great! I like this new layout, and the plants are growing well. Good thing you took hooha's advice on the micro swords placement because they are growing quite tall and filling in the back of the tank very nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I removed all of the microsword from the tank. Thanks hooha:icon_smil 
It was just getting covered with GDA. I will replant some later after I beat the algae.:help: 

The plant growth is killing me with trimming 2-3 times a week.

Here is a cool pic ....


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

That is a cool picture  Good one :thumbsup:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

What plant is that in the last picture?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> What plant is that in the last picture?


I too would like to know.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Rotala wallichii:icon_surp


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Your tank is looking nice! Any recent updates you can give us? Are you doing DIY co2 for this tank? If so, what type of diffusion are you going with? 

I want more pictures!


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

some new photos..
March 7th

















left side..








and a older photo.:icon_smil


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I talked myself out of using DIY CO2. Right now the tank gets 5 drops of Excel per day. As for fish, the Cory's were not happy so I traded them out for a few WCM. The plants are growing like weeds:hihi: 
I'm looking to replace the star grass ( I think thats what its call) for some thing that grows a little slower.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Today March 9th









Added some Marsilea sp. to the foreground. It may end up growing to large to use in the front, but I like the look of the little Clovers popping up.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like your wallichii wants some more Fe.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

The tank is looking sweet man:thumbsup:


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

eklikewhoa.... I increased the FE levels last Monday, so we'll see if it needs more in a few day.

RES... thanks  I think it will look a little better as soon as the left and right sides fill in.


----------



## Kathryn002 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice Nano! Good planting and rockwork.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Kathryn:icon_smil


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Here is a small update. I'm still fighting this algea, but the tank is coming along.:icon_cool 

lots of new growth with the Marsilea sp. 









FTS....and as you can see everthing is growing, but the wallichii. Its growing,but not a well as I would have hoped. It looks like it will be moving back to my 58g soon.:icon_redf


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, the tank looks nice. Good luck with that algae!


----------

